# Canning bananas?



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried canning bananas? I found some at amazing prices and don't want to freeze them. I tried canning them a few years ago and they turned out really bad. I figure if baby food manufacturers manage to do it, why can't I?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Look for banana butter recipes.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

I remember a banana jam recipe that was floating around the GardenWeb Harvest forum for a while. It seemed to be quite popular. I'll see if I can find it and post it later tonight. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here you go: 

Banana Jam 

Prep Time: 45 min 
Total Time: 2 hr min 
Makes: about 8 (1-cup) jars. 



4 cups prepared fruit (about 11 fully ripe medium bananas) 
1/2 cup fresh lemon juice 
1 tsp. EVER-FRESH Fruit Protector (optional) 
1 box SURE.JELL Fruit Pectin 
1/2 tsp. butter or margarine (optional) 
6 cups sugar, measured into separate bowl 


BRING boiling-water canner, half-full with water, to simmer. Wash jars and screw bands in hot, soapy water; rinse with warm water. Pour boiling water over flat lids in saucepan off the heat. Let stand in hot water until ready to use. Drain well before filling. 
MASH bananas thoroughly. Measure exactly 4 cups prepared fruit into 6- or 8-quart saucepot. Stir lemon juice and fruit protector into prepared fruit in saucepot. 
STIR pectin into fruit in saucepot. Add butter to reduce foaming, if desired. Bring mixture to full rolling boil (a boil that doesn't stop bubbling when stirred) on high heat, stirring constantly. 
STIR in all sugar quickly. Return to full rolling boil and boil exactly 1 minute, stirring constantly. Remove from heat. Skim off any foam with metal spoon. 
LADLE quickly into prepared jars, filling to within 1/8 inch of tops. Wipe jar rims and threads. Cover with two-piece lids. Screw bands tightly. Place jars on elevated rack in canner. Lower rack into canner. Water must cover jars by 1 to 2 inches; add boiling water if needed. Cover; bring water to gentle boil. Process 5 minutes. Remove jars and place upright on a towel to cool completely. After jars cool, check seals by pressing middle of lid with finger. (If lid springs back, lid is not sealed and refrigeration is necessary.) 

(Original GW poster's note): I skip the sterilizing of the jars and use clean jars, and process 10 min. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apparently if you like peanut butter and banana sandwiches, this is the stuff to use.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I made banana butter last spring, and while I like it, my family says it looks and tastes like baby food. I'm wondering if I could use it to make banana bread, though.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks so much. I'll get working on them.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Canning Girl said:


> I made banana butter last spring, and while I like it, my family says it looks and tastes like baby food. I'm wondering if I could use it to make banana bread, though.


First thing I thought of was Hummingbird Cake. I've heard of sweet breads that used baby foods, you could Google for some recipes. You could also add it to oatmeal.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks, Calico Katie! Those are good ideas.


----------

